

Ask HN: Best affiliate network for web based software? - alecsmart1

I have a web based product like WordPress and am hoping to generate some affiliate sales. I was wondering if anyone has any good stories to share? I have checked all the basic ones cj, shareasale etc. but can&#x27;t decide which one would be good for software sales.
======
RailsYard
Merchants will always go where the affiliates are. So you'll see them spread
out across multiple networks like CJ, Shareasale, LinkShare, etc.

Some are on multiple networks.

Fewer SaaS startups use affiliate marketing as a channel (as opposed to online
retailers). You can always cherry-pick and contact them to work out a deal.

------
chatmasta
I don't think there is a good solution to this yet. It's a huge market
opportunity. "Stripe for affiliate programs"

